
Show HN: Feature Audit – Easily See Which Features Your Customers Actually Use - brianrhea
https://www.featureaudit.com
======
brianrhea
OP here.

Feature Audit is an analytics tool that gives SaaS owners a quick answer to
the following question: “how many people are actually using each of our
product’s features?”

It's inspired by this Des Traynor post ([https://blog.intercom.com/before-you-
plan-your-product-roadm...](https://blog.intercom.com/before-you-plan-your-
product-roadmap/)) that I've returned to many times over the years, and
finally decided, "someone should build that."

If you're a founder, PM, or engineer working on a SaaS product every day, I'd
love to hear what do you think.

